# Désactiver ou supprimer SSH (jailbreak)



## TheRV (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Après de très longues hésitations, je suis passé de OS 3.0.1 à iOS 4.0.1. Or cette manipulation m'a fait perdre l'accès au partage Internet (tethering) car la bidouille de l'IPCC modifié envoyé via iTunes ne fonctionne plus (c'est pourquoi je n'ai jamais mis à jour plus tôt).
Maintenant que jailbreakme.com est dispo, il m'a été facile de me lancer dans l'aventure iOS4 et d'activer cette fonction à l'aide de TetherMe. J'ai également appliqué le patch contre la faille PDF. J'ai supprimé OpenSSH car je n'ai pas l'utilité d'une telle fonction et elle présente à mes yeux une faille de sécurité : est-ce suffisant pour désactiver le SSH?


----------



## Cedric (2 Septembre 2010)

Si la désinstallation du packet c'est bien déroulé c'est suffisant


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

> J'ai supprimé *Open*SSH car je n'ai pas l'utilité d'une telle fonction et elle présente à mes yeux une faille de sécurité :


Ca te dérange si j'utilise cette phrase pour la publier dans un endroit regorgeant de troll et autres phrases énormes (dans le genre fausses et ridicule) en rapport avec l'informatique ?


----------



## TheRV (2 Septembre 2010)

Ced__ > Ok, super merci de la réponse! Je peux dormir tranquille sans avoir à me soucier de mon alpine 

Gr3gZZ > Je ne vois pas en quoi ma phrase est fausse ou ridicule.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSSH


----------



## TheRV (2 Septembre 2010)

C'est le nom du package que tu trouves sous Cyndia 

PS : par contre ton lien de signature sur les autorisations est très intéressant


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

TheRV a dit:


> C'est le nom du package que tu trouves sous Cyndia
> 
> PS : par contre ton lien de signature sur les autorisations est très intéressant



N'impt c'est une techno qui porte ce nom, ils l'ont foutu sur cydia peut être mais c'est un truc ultra sécurisé et utilisé par des milliers d'entreprise et de particulier. Donc dire que c'est une faille de sécurité est faux, si y'as une faille c'est toi, l'utilisateur. Va donc violer openssh, on se revoie dans 50 ans tu y est encore.


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

Sauf que Gr3gZZ, pour notre ami TheRV qui ne semble pas connaitre la techno, ssh activé est pour lui une faille car je suis à peu près sûr qu'il n'a pas changé les mots de passe de ses comptes mobile et root sur son iphone... (les mêmes par défaut sur tous les iphones)

Sinon, au pire pas besoin de supprimer le package Openssh. Le plus simple, amha, c'est laisser Openssh, installer sbsettings et depuis ce dernier le désactiver quand on en a pas besoin, CHANGER ses mots de passe mobile et root


----------



## TheRV (3 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> N'impt c'est une techno qui porte ce nom, ils l'ont foutu sur cydia peut être mais c'est un truc ultra sécurisé et utilisé par des milliers d'entreprise et de particulier. [...]



Et bien je faisais bien référence au package Cydia, c'était très clair. Sortir une phrase de son contexte permet de lui donner le sens que l'on souhaite. Du coup ce n'est pas une boutade de ma part.

Comme l'a deviné fpoil, je n'ai pas changé mes mots de passe par défaut. N'ayant aucune utilité du protocole de transfert SSH sur mon iPhone, je trouvais plus simple de désinstaller le package que de commencer à trifouiller le mot de passe par défaut et d'installer SBSettings pour l'activer et le désactiver (pour info, j'ai installé SBsettings, mais je l'ai aussi viré, je veux laisser mon iPhone aussi propre que possible, je trouvais ce hack hideux)

Dans tous les cas, merci pour les conseils. Me voilà heureux avec le tethering de retour comme sous iOS 3.0.1 et je pense rester un moment en 4.0.1 du coup. Je n'en demande pas plus au jailbreak !


----------

